# 1966 Varsity - Serial Number Oddity



## Dave Stromberger (May 19, 2016)

I've got this violet Varsity frame that I'm going to build up as a rider... odd thing is, the serial number is missing the year designation letter. So I didn't know if it was a 65 or a 66.... till I looked up the list at http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB2_Serial.aspx#1966






See where it says "Above codes likely recorded in error." ?  Apparently not... look at this:

I'll share pics of the bike when I'm done with it.


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2016)

I have an early 66 Varsity that has the same issue. Still haven't figured out what happened.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 19, 2016)

Wow, our bikes are made the same day!  Maybe their number stamping machine had that second letter broken or something... seems like it would have been an odd choice to leave it out on purpose.


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2016)

It had to be the stamping press or human error, or maybe both, that created these incomplete stampings. Metacortex may have a newsletter that mentions this.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 19, 2016)

I had that same issue with a Varsity of mine.... GT got the crank from it (was a part out on Ebay) and confirmed the year.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 20, 2016)

I have a violet Varsity frame with the same thing missing. Ill have to look at the serial number and get back to ya on what it is.


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 20, 2016)

According to the S/N lists in James Hurd's book, Collectable Schwinn Built Bicycles 1950s - 1965, the frames made from 1/24/66 through 2/1/66 are missing the letter.


----------



## Metacortex (May 20, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Metacortex may have a newsletter that mentions this.




I just checked the 1966 and '67 Reporters and found no mention of this serial number issue.


----------



## dihummer (Feb 7, 2017)

Schwinn Breeze



  Thanks for this thread.  I could not figure this serial number out otherwise.


----------

